# Changer disque dur imac dv



## Deleted member 98436 (17 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Je vais sûrement bientôt recevoir un ancien imac (400mhz power pc g3, 576mo ram (64 +512), DD 10go, Carte graphique 8mo, osx 10.3, lecteur DVD, ... ). 

J'aimerais y changer le disque dur. Je sais que c'est possible, mais j'ai lu à quelque part que l'on ne pouvait pas mettre plus de 120go de disque dur sur ces ancien mac ... Est-ce vrai? Pouvez-vous me donner plus d'explications ... ?

A++


----------



## Invité (17 Mars 2008)

Le contrôleur ne gère que 128Go au maxi.
Vàlà, c'est comme ça !!!


----------



## Deleted member 98436 (17 Mars 2008)

A quel format doit être le disque dur? 2,5 pouces ou 3,5 ? et ATA ou S-ATA?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2008)

lolo1992 a dit:


> j'ai lu à quelque part que l'on ne pouvait pas mettre plus de 120go de disque dur sur ces ancien mac ... Est-ce vrai?



Non, tu peux mettre n'importe quel disque ATA (P-ATA) de 3,5 pouces, il faut juste savoir que quelle que soit sa taille, dès l'ors qu'il dépasse 128 Go, il ne sera reconnu que pour cette taille.

Au prix actuel des disques durs, ça vaut donc le coup de mettre un 160 Go, ce qui, ces 160 Go n'étant en fait que 147 ou 148 Go effectif, ne te fait perdre en réalité qu'une vingtaine de Go, les 128 Go étant eux, des "vrais Go". C'est ce que j'ai fait sur mon PM G4.


----------



## Deleted member 98436 (17 Mars 2008)

Merci beaucoup .. 

Peut-on mettre plusieurs disques durs, ou bien y-a-t-il la place pour un seul disque?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2008)

lolo1992 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup ..
> 
> Peut-on mettre plusieurs disques durs, ou bien y-a-t-il la place pour un seul disque?



Non, un seul disque (il n'y a qu'un seul contrôleur pour le disque et le lecteur optique).


----------



## claude72 (18 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, un seul disque (il n'y a qu'un seul contrôleur pour le disque et le lecteur optique).


Oui, mais comme le lecteur ne fait pas graveur, si on veut un Mac un peu plus complet et performant, il faut lui ajouter un graveur externe... et à partir du moment où on a un graveur externe, le lecteur interne n'a plus beaucoup d'intérêt ni d'utilité ! et là, tu ne crois pas  que ça devrait être jouable de mettre un 2e disque-dur en esclave à la place du lecteur CD : il "suffirait" de modifier la nappe, ou d'en refaire une autre... ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> Oui, mais comme le lecteur ne fait pas graveur, si on veut un Mac un peu plus complet et performant, il faut lui ajouter un graveur externe... et à partir du moment où on a un graveur externe, le lecteur interne n'a plus beaucoup d'intérêt ni d'utilité ! et là, tu ne crois pas  que ça devrait être jouable de mettre un 2e disque-dur en esclave à la place du lecteur CD : il "suffirait" de modifier la nappe, ou d'en refaire une autre... ???



J'aime ce "il suffirait"  ça serait plus simple d'y coller un disque externe, nan ? Avec le Fw 400, ça marcherait aussi bien que deux disques sur un contrôleur !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Avril 2008)

bonjour,
j'ai mis les anciens DD de mes imac (10Go) dans des boitiers externes (environ 20 euros) 
liaison Usb, 
un peu lent, mais assez bon marché pour sauvegarder mes données préçieuses  
patrick​


----------



## claude72 (12 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'aime ce "il suffirait"  ça serait plus simple d'y coller un disque externe, nan ?


Oui, c'est vrai, tu as raison !


----------



## villard de lans (29 Septembre 2011)

bonsoir a tous, j'ai fais un poste sur une autre rubrique mais je ne suis pas sur d etre lu ! par bcp de MACqueur. Je vois que vous bidouille vos DD ma question est ! quand je change le tiroir complet de mon ancien IMAC 450 mhz avec lecteur CD. Et que je le remonte sur une machine de 350 MHZ . Que va t il se  passer. 
Et  que faut il faire comme autre manip que d'appuyer sur le bouton de facade vert. 
Je suis pas pro comme vous le voyez.. merci a vous tous JP


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Septembre 2011)

bonsoir et bienvenu
changer le bloc du 450 et l installer dans le 350 , cela fonctionnera 
Mais pourquoi cette manip?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Mais pourquoi cette manip?



Parce qu'il cherche à perdre ses données. Son 450 est mort, il a pris la foudre, mais son disque dur remue encore un peu, et il ne veut pas croire qu'il y a 95 ou 98% de chances pour que ça soit très très temporaire !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (30 Septembre 2011)

Personellement sur mon DV, j'ai laissé le lecteur DVD, pour regarder des films c'est toujours plaisant. Changer le disque dur pour un 80 Go. Histoire d'avoir une partition OS9 pour le jeu, une OSX et une de swap malgré mes 256 Mo de RAM (celle de 128 ayant cramé semble-t-il) et ajouté un vieux graveur de CD Firewire (histoire de ne pas trop solicité le mange disque qui est pour moi le défaut principal de ces mac car trop vite fatigué au niveau du moteur) et un disque dur externe de 80 Go en Firewire pour toute les données autres que le système et les applications usuels.    

Ainsi l'iMac DV reste chez moi une machine utilisée au quotidien pour le jeu (rétro je l'accorde), l'internet, la bureautique, la musique et même la vidéo (DVD et même Divx suivant l'encodage et la durée). Donc chez toi avec plus de 512 Mo de RAM, ça devrait être encore mieux.


----------



## villard de lans (30 Septembre 2011)

bonsoir,
je veux changer mon tiroir car mon Mac a pris un coup de chaud. Je ne suis pas sûr que c'est la foudre mais quand j'ai réenclenché mon differentiel 30 mA de la maison suite a un orage.j'ai aussi réallumé mon IMAC (éteint lors de l'orage)et là boum un grand claque ! Un net bruit de fusible qui pète. 
Effectivement après démontage de la carcasse le fusible 4 A de protection a claqué. 
Je l'ai changé et là de nouveau le claque caractéristique. 
Alors j'ai pensé que le MAC avait pris la foudre (facon de parlé.je suis éléctro et je sais faire la différence meme sur un ordi ... 
Pascal 77 c'est pas que je ne te crois pas mais voila je me renseigne pour avoir plus d'info. Les dépanneurs te disent de suite " tout est cramé"... comme toi. 
Alors moi,  je veux aller plus avant et remonter mon tiroir complet sur un nouvel IMAC . voila ma question pour Christophe 2312. Peux tu me répondre simplement. 
Que faut il faire lorsque l'on a remonter un nouveau tiroir sur un IMAC IN/350/64/7/CD/128P/56/k. 
Merci bien Japul


----------



## iMacounet (30 Septembre 2011)

Si ton inter diff déclanche à chaque fois que tu allume (essaye) d'allumer l'iMac c'est qu'il a visiblement pris la foudre!

donc l'histoire de "tiroir" dvd/hdd n'a rien à voir avec ça!


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Septembre 2011)

villard de lans a dit:


> bonsoir,
> je veux changer mon tiroir car mon Mac a pris un coup de chaud. Je ne suis pas sûr que c'est la foudre mais quand j'ai réenclenché mon differentiel 30 mA de la maison suite a un orage.j'ai aussi réallumé mon IMAC (éteint lors de l'orage)et là boum un grand claque ! Un net bruit de fusible qui pète.
> Effectivement après démontage de la carcasse le fusible 4 A de protection a claqué.
> Je l'ai changé et là de nouveau le claque caractéristique.
> ...



tu parle bien du bloc disque dur et lecteur 
si tu le remonte tel que dans le 350 il fonctionnera (attention a savoir si le 350 etait bien sous X et non sous 9)


----------



## villard de lans (1 Octobre 2011)

Merci Christophe , oui c'est bien le tiroir contenant le DD et le lecteur CD. Donc, remonter le mien à la place de celui installé sur la nouvelle machine qui est aussi en OS 9.1 et voila ?
 autre question a quoi sert le bouton switch de réinitialisation de la carte mere ? pour info seulement.
en te remerciant bcp
et pour info pour imacounet. Un inter diff 30ma protege une install éléc contre les surintensité du réseau et défaut de dif de pontentiel sur ton instal... 
Un fusible et notament le 4 A de l'imac protege la machine contre le défaut de surtension du secteur ou de la ligne qui l'alimente. Donc effectivement rien a voir avec mon probleme mais il faut lire mes précédents post avant de répondre n'importe quoi ? Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2011)

villard de lans a dit:


> Pascal 77 c'est pas que je ne te crois pas mais voila je me renseigne pour avoir plus d'info. Les dépanneurs te disent de suite " tout est cramé"... comme toi.
> Alors moi,  je veux aller plus avant et remonter mon tiroir complet sur un nouvel IMA



Donc, tout le monde te dit la même chose et tu refuse de le croire, c'est aussi simple que ça !

Si tu veux être certain, utilise un bridge comme celui que je t'ai indiqué, un "sabot" ou un boîtier externe pour y mettre ce disque, et voit combien de temps il fonctionnera, au moins comme ça, quand il claquera, tu ne seras pas obligé de te repayer un démontage laborieux de l'iMac, et en outre, tu auras pu sauver tes données, qui, autrement seront perdues si elles n'ont pas changé de disque !


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Octobre 2011)

villard de lans a dit:


> Merci Christophe , oui c'est bien le tiroir contenant le DD et le lecteur CD. Donc, remonter le mien à la place de celui installé sur la nouvelle machine qui est aussi en OS 9.1 et voila ?
> autre question a quoi sert le bouton switch de réinitialisation de la carte mere ? pour info seulement.
> en te remerciant bcp
> et pour info pour imacounet. Un inter diff 30ma protege une install éléc contre les surintensité du réseau et défaut de dif de pontentiel sur ton instal...
> Un fusible et notament le 4 A de l'imac protege la machine contre le défaut de surtension du secteur ou de la ligne qui l'alimente. Donc effectivement rien a voir avec mon probleme mais il faut lire mes précédents post avant de répondre n'importe quoi ? Merci



reoui, tu peux  installer le bloc dd lecteur dvd  dans la nouvelle machine

Pour le bouton de reinitialisation regarde sur le net ,je ne sais plus trop ,je n ai pas envie de dire n importe quoi

sinon la solution de pascal me semble la plus logique


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2011)

Le bouton de réinitialisation de la carte mère remet tous les paramètres à leurs valeurs "usine", à l'exception du firmware. Il n'est en principe pas à utiliser dans ce cas précis (la seule fois où j'ai eu à l'utiliser, c'était sur mon PowerMac 5500 (PPC 603ev à 275 Mhz), lorsque je lui ai adjoint une carte processeur G3 à 400 Mhz.


----------

